# Super customer service



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats great chip .
do they have an up-grade riving knife too ?
if not there are some after market ones i have read about here ,
might be worth checking out .


----------



## Juansnapon (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats a really cool table extention on that table saw. I love the fact that it can fold up for storage and space savings. I will have to build one similar since my shop is a one car garage that is like 15×20 or so just small with washer and dryer alrady in it oh and the treadmill and oliptical machine too. Space saving is a great asset.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Rand;

Maybe they realize the good customer service is just good business.

Too bad more companies don't have a better customer service policy. Most spend far more money on getting new customers, than they do keeping the ones they have.

Lee


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I need to correct a mistake above and do not know how to edit this review. BUT my saw is not a 2410LS. the site only gave me a few options and I could not get the actual Model Number in the heading. I hope the real Mod. No. and the photos clear this up.

David, No they do not make a riving knife for this model. And thank you for you bigr help on my little project.

Juan, Thank you. When you get here to pick up the fence, I'll give you a set of plans if you like.

Lee, I agree with you. If they would try to keep their current customers happy, the word of mouth advertising would take over and they would not have to "HUNT" new customers.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*All*
Perhaps that is where sites like this are going to change quality in consumer products. I started to reply, and then realized I was into a rambling blog type thing….so you can read it here blog

Reviews like this are critical to improving the quality of tools in our hobby. Thanks for the story.

Alaska Jim


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a very good experience with Ridgid also. While I did not have the tablesaw model that was being recalled due to an arbor problem, my tablesaw still HAD a defective arbor. The threading was poorly down and when you put a dado on the saw, it "throws" the innermost blade higher into your wood that the other blades.

When I contacted Ridgid about my problem I go ZERO heeing and hawing. NONE. The fixed it no questions asked.

That's why I buy Ridgid when I need something. What, I'm going to buy Laguna? ;-)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree… good service is just good business.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Milo,
You need to send Larry's 5 min. management course to Laguna. lol I'm thinking of painting my house Ridgid Orange and a big Ridgid logo on the garage door. lol You think that would impress 'em?


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe I should call them about a blade guard. I bought my TS3650 used and it didn't come with one. Either way, if they send me one, or if I buy one, I should probably get it. Good to know they stand behind their products though.


----------



## StephenSC (Nov 13, 2009)

My son and I bought a Ridgid table saw with the granite table a few months back. When we unpacked it the top was broken into three pieces. He called and they said it was cosmetic, and refused to do anything, so he took it back to Home Depot for a refund. He now refuses to buy ridgid. Glad you guys had good experiences.


----------

